# Do I need to modify my Hitachi M12V to mount to table...?



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello all,

I finished by router table (pictures to come soon), and I am going to mount my router to the Rousseau plate. The Hitachi M12V has two metal tabs on the base where the guide bushing fastens. Do I need to remove these two tabs in order to use larger bits?

How would I align the base plate for drilling because I don't think the Hitachi accepts the PC style bushings?

Any input is appreciated.

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Keith, the quickest and easiest way to mount your router is using the Rousseau installation kit. I am not familiar enough with the base to make suggestions on modifying it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Keith

Many that have the M12V do remove the ears but it is Not a must do item,once you cut them out they are gone forever and yes your M12V will take on the PC type guides..with the kit below..

Amazon.com: Brass Template Guide Set BY PEACHTREEWOODWORKING PW1059: Everything Else

Amazon.com: Amana Tool BTG-100 Brass Template Guide Set, 10-Piece: Home Improvement

==


BigCountry said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I finished by router table (pictures to come soon), and I am going to mount my router to the Rousseau plate. The Hitachi M12V has two metal tabs on the base where the guide bushing fastens. Do I need to remove these two tabs in order to use larger bits?
> 
> ...


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> Many that have the M12V do remove the ears but it is Not a must do item,once you cut them out they are gone forever and yes your M12V will take on the PC type guides..with the kit below..
> 
> ...


Those kits listed on Amazon would be mainly for handheld operation, correct? If I mount the Hitachi M12V to the table, without removing the ears, won't I be restricted to the size of bit I can use? For example, I would be limited on a raised panel bit correct?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" mainly for handheld operation, correct?" = Yes
" handheld operation, correct? = No
" I would be limited on a raised panel bit correct?" = No

The panel bit doesn't need to be in the router base hole so to speak,if you are using the bit in the router table and I'm sure you are the mounting plate adds a 1/4" drop and the router base plate adds a 1/4" more that gives you 1/2" or more to adjust the height and most panel bits they sit even with the router mounting plate the norm or just below it by 1/8" or less, so you can see you don't need to remove the ears..

I have the M12V and use the big 3 5/8" OD bits ..and also my Freud big routers are setup the same way..with the ears in place..

But if you want to do it here's some links you will want to check out.

"CMT/Sommerfeld Junior Raised Panel Set - Finishing the chest." *********************************************************************** Page 6
"The New CMT Router Table/Fence" ****************************************** Page 4
Project - "Preparing the Router for the Table" ******************************************* Page 3

Here's some great videos how to use the bits
http://www.cmtutensili.com/viewdoc.asp?pars2=28~224~5~2~2

If you don't have a player just down load the free VLC player it will play all types of videos.
==




BigCountry said:


> Those kits listed on Amazon would be mainly for handheld operation, correct? If I mount the Hitachi M12V to the table, without removing the ears, handheld operation, correct? For example, I would be limited on a raised panel bit correct?


----------



## BigCountry (Dec 29, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> " mainly for handheld operation, correct?" = Yes
> " handheld operation, correct? = No
> ...


I think I would prefer to leave mine. I can buy an adaptor so the router can accept the PC style bushings if I ever use it for handheld jobs. 

Next question, what about the springs? Is it necessary to remove those? I know some people in other websites have commented that spring removal is a must, but what is your opinion?

Thanks again for all your replies and input.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Many do like to remove the springs it makes it a little easy-er to adjust the router but I have mine in place, once they are remove you can't use the router for a plunge router for hand jobs for me I want to add things not take away from the router  but I will say if you are going to put it in the table pull the springs but put them in a safe place..

But I will say I have a lift kit on my M12V..

==





BigCountry said:


> I think I would prefer to leave mine. I can buy an adaptor so the router can accept the PC style bushings if I ever use it for handheld jobs.
> 
> Next question, what about the springs? Is it necessary to remove those? I know some people in other websites have commented that spring removal is a must, but what is your opinion?
> 
> Thanks again for all your replies and input.


----------

